# Sinanide's Cyanide....or something like that



## annie44 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice poison on ebay.....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-KU-22-DR-ORESTE-POISON-BOTTLE-W-STOPPER_W0QQitemZ190330208086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c50907f56&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 29, 2009)

That is nice! []


----------

